# Pressurised Basket & Pre-Ground Coffee



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

HI there, with a Rancilio Silvia E V5 - would it be okay to use pre-ground coffee with a pressurised basket for a while, whilst saving for a good grinder?

Would it damage the machine in any way or wear any components out?

If it is okay - is there any recommended pressurised baskets in particular to use with the Silvia?

Side note: I do have an old KRUPS GVX2 grinder (possibly the previous model) but I've read that this would not cut the grind that the baskets and the Silvia would require. True/False?

Any thoughts on any of the above?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sdmc303 said:


> HI there, with a Rancilio Silvia E V5 - would it be okay to use pre-ground coffee with a pressurised basket for a while, whilst saving for a good grinder?
> 
> Would it damage the machine in any way or wear any components out?
> 
> ...


 pre ground is a painful way to try and make espresso. supermarket pre ground even more so.

are you near a local roaster that can grind fresh coffee to espresso for you?

this is better but only buy small amounts as it stales v quickly

really though you need a grinder. unlikely the Krupp's is suitable for espresso for any machine could try With a double walled be careful not to overfill say 15 grams ish


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi - thanks for the input.

I'm aware the coffee won't be anywhere near the same league as freshly ground but will it cause any issues to the machine itself?

If it was to be used with pre-ground coffee. What would be advised regarding type of coffee and pressurised filter etc?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

sdmc303 said:


> HI there, with a Rancilio Silvia E V5 - would it be okay to use pre-ground coffee with a pressurised basket for a while, whilst saving for a good grinder?
> Would it damage the machine in any way or wear any components out?
> If it is okay - is there any recommended pressurised baskets in particular to use with the Silvia?
> Side note: I do have an old KRUPS GVX2 grinder (possibly the previous model) but I've read that this would not cut the grind that the baskets and the Silvia would require. True/False?
> ...


The Silvia has a 58mm portafilter so there are various pressurised baskets which will fit. The Gaggia ones have a central hole which needs a little rubber widget that fits in the spout hole to stop the jet spurting everywhere & provide some more back pressure. Think the Sage ones they supply with the DB has the hole off centre to stop that happening (would need confirming by someone who has one -@ajohn maybe?).
Using one won't damage your machine as it has an OPV.
While your krups grinder isn't capable of grinding for espresso, it should be ok with a pressurised basket so no need for preground.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The Sage one should be ok providing it's used on another 58mm portafilter machine. The double holds circa 17g on a Sage but could probably be more like 15 on other machines. Best do a coin test to find out as even on dual wall as Sage call them fill height matters.

John

-


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> "The Silvia has a 58mm portafilter so there are various pressurised baskets which will fit. The Gaggia ones have a central hole which needs a little rubber widget that fits in the spout hole to stop the jet spurting everywhere & provide some more back pressure. Think the Sage ones they supply with the DB has the hole off centre to stop that happening (would need confirming by someone who has one -@ajohn maybe?).
> Using one won't damage your machine as it has an OPV.
> While your krups grinder isn't capable of grinding for espresso, it should be ok with a pressurised basket so no need for preground"
> 
> ...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll probably find that the bluestar one doesn't come with the plastic bit used to prevent the mess that happens without it.

 Don't ask me why I know.

The rancilio baskets fit Sage portafilters but a 58.5mm tamper doesn't fit those.

And don't buy the dual wall Sage single. It has problems on Sage down to it's usable fill height on them.

John

-


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks again for input guys.

It does have the Silvia listed as a compatible machine.

As seen in screenshot below.

Trust it?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020077.html

£3,95

John

-


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

Great - thanks ajohn.

So that one is tried and tested with the Silvia?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It should work just fine. And for £4 it's worth a punt.

Once you get your dual walled pressurised basket it might be worth cranking your Krups down to it's finest setting and buying fresh beans instead of pre-ground. With a bit of luck you'll get something far better than a bag of pre-ground. The beans will last far longer as well.


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

ajohn said:


> And don't buy the dual wall Sage single. It has problems on Sage down to it's usable fill height on them.


 Shit, just saw this and just purchased one along with the double.

Bad move? Should I not use?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

sdmc303 said:


> Shit, just saw this and just purchased one along with the double.
> 
> Bad move? Should I not use?


 May as well try it but watch that you are tamping onto the grinds and not onto the portafilter itself. Maybe 12g not sure.

John

-


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

-------


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

sdmc303 said:


> ---APOLOGIES IF NOT POSTING IN CORRECT THREAD--- But we need help!
> 
> Hi guys - wondering if you could help us trouble shoot this machine a little. (Rancilio Silvia E with Rancilio Rocky Grinder.)
> 
> For we feel there is something significantly wrong with it. For the past 2 weeks (since we received it) we have been trying to get good results. The pressurised baskets still have not arrived - so we invested in a better grinder anyway.. We have been temperature surfacing in all different ways. Grinding down to the lowest finest setting possible and are still experiencing really fast (5 seconds) flows and virtually zero creama. Obviously there is something not right. I have not touched anything else in or on the machine as yet.. Any suggestions on for what to do next? Thanks


Please stop spamming.

You have also created a thread with this exact text here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48517-rancilio-silvia-e-rancilio-rocky-grinder-help/?tab=comments#comment-700247

Which I replied to.


----------



## sdmc303 (Oct 1, 2019)

SPAMMING?

SORRY!


----------

